# What could these mysterious hoses be sticking out of the ground?



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been digging out forsythia roots all weekend, and while pulling out one I came across a plastic corrugated hose in the ground. I dug around until the whole thing pulled out.

While exploring nearby, I also came across a smooth black hose sticking out of the ground.

I have lived here almost a year and have never come across these (they were hidden in the thick forsythia bushes).

Any ideas what they could be??


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

I wonder if that could be used for a sump pump drain or something like that?

Can you zoom out and take a picture of the house in relation to your pipe that is sticking out from the ground?


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

There is a sump pump, but it's on the opposite corner of the house.
Here is a wider angle picture per your request:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Maybe a rube goldberg irrigation system of the previous owner.


----------



## r.mills (Jan 11, 2012)

That is sump hose. Maybee sump was relocated at some point. I know lots of people who bury sump discharge lines. Although I wouldn't use a hose I would run heat taped abs if you have freezing winters.

I can almost guarantee that was a sump discharge. I just bought that exact hose for my sump pump for a drainage issue in my back yard.


----------



## wnewman (Jul 20, 2012)

*Hoses*

Whatever they are, as long as they are both coming 'out' of the ground and they are both open-ended, they are no longer used for anything. The easiest thing to do would be to cut them off a little under ground level and forget about them.

Another though would be to stick your garden hose in each one and see if you can find the water running out somewhere around your property. That would show you that they are drain hoses and drain somewhere. Then you know for sure what they are.

A corrogated hose is almost always a drain, I gree with others that it's probably from an old sump, or possibly a separate drain for something. I bought a house years ago where the people hooked up their washing machine discharge water to the same type of hose, and drained it along the ground into the adjacent farmer's field. Completly wrong, but that's what they did. If you ever have wet basement probelms, it could be a secondary drain hose that was only used as a second system to the sump pump on very rainy days. It would make sense they would cut it and hide it before you bought the house. They wouldn't want you to know about it.

The smooth black hose could be anything but usually smooth hoses like that are used to draw water, not drain it.

Who knows? Like I said, if you really want to know where they go, fill them with the garden hose, wait a while, and walk around and look.


----------



## wnewman (Jul 20, 2012)

*Drain*

Looking at the larger photo one more time, it looks like the house is up higher than the street and the hose is pointed in the perfect direction to be going down to the street.

I'll bet that's what it is, either the original drain for basement water, or a secondary drain for when the first sump pump can't keep up and he didn't want you to see it, so he cut it.

Do you think you've got water problems in the basement?


----------



## haganjp (Sep 26, 2012)

The corrugated hose is known as "bilge pump hose", usually found in boating supply stores.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

haganjp said:


> The corrugated hose is known as "bilge pump hose", usually found in boating supply stores.


 

And some people will use anything close at hand to either draw water or discharge water,so heaven only knows what it was intended for.


----------

